# Sat/Sun Fishing Report - Sunglow Pier



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

*Sat/Sun/Mon Fishing Report - Sunglow Pier (PICS)*

Sharks, Sharks, more Sharks, Jacks, Whiting, and a huge Sea Turtle, along with numerous Baitfish are what I caught Saturday and Sunday evening. I was using frozen shrimp on the Sunglow Pier in South Daytona and shrimp flavored Fishbites tipping the hooks. Most of the sharks caught were in the 2-4 foot range consisting of mainly BonnetHeads and baby Blacktips. 
































































In addition to what I caught, also saw other people catch the following: a couple of 4-lb Black Drum, 2 Ribbonfish, Numerous Whiting, 1 Bluefish, 1 Trout, and finally one huge Sea Turtle that kept getting himself hooked over and over again. I tell ya, them turtles are pretty darn stupid, so it's a good thing they have so many activists to look out for them! When I caught him, my 30-lb Tuf Line didn't snap, instead, he straightened my hooks out and I had him double hooked on a dual pomp rig! The ******* who caught him next snapped his 50-lb test trying to reel him up though. Big ups to Tuf Line, that stuff rocks!!


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya know, they taste like Chicken


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I have always heard that Sea Turtle taste somewhat like a cross between Manatee and Spotted Owl  



.....kidding guys, only kidding


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> I have always heard that Sea Turtle taste somewhat like a cross between Manatee and Spotted Owl
> 
> 
> 
> .....kidding guys, only kidding


Eat Mo Cooter!!!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Started out at sun up 6am fishing the Halifax by the marina. No sign of any fish in the water, anywhere. Quickly gave up and decided to go check the piers.

Went and checked out Main St. pier in Daytona next. They were catching 2 to 4 pound Black Drum, Whiting, and 1 huge DOORMAT Flounder on Mud Minnows.

Then I went by the Sunglow pier to eat breakfast. Some ******** at the end were catching Ribbonfish and Whiting on very heavy duty offshore rod/reels  










One of them swore he tangled with a 4-ft long BonnetHead.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Then I went by the Sunglow pier to eat breakfast. Some ******** at the end were catching Ribbonfish and Whiting on very heavy duty offshore rod/reels 
They were probaly using the ribbonfish and whiting for bait.Kingfishing at the end of the pier.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

> They were probably using the ribbonfish and whiting for bait.Kingfishing at the end of the pier.


Actually they weren't and we haven't seen any Kings off the Sunglow pier this year. Come to think of it, didn't see any last year. Nope, they were catching the Ribbons on shrimp, and to show you what I mean, they thought they were eels.  

Anyway, I went back last night to Sunglow and fished for a couple more hours. Only 2 of the ******** were left, they had been there all day. The unfortunate thing was, they didn't catch anything all day, despite replacing their bait numerous times, and getting plenty of bites. It almost made me feel guilty when I rolled in and immediately caught 2 whiting, 7 sharks, and a couple grunts.  

At one point I had a double header of Bonnethead and Blacktip hit my 2 poles at the same time:










Caught this one, he was real LIVELY so I was trying to send a message to his mom:










What you talking 'bout willits?



















Smallest shark award goes to my buddy Blake:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

Kz,
What Was The Techniqe That Out Did The Red's?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Hmmm.... 

I was using:

Lightweight quality rods, Shimano 4000 spinning reels (Sahara and Sonora) with braided line, dual pompano rigs, with frozen shrimp with the heads cut off, tipped with Fishbites fishstrips cut into 3rds.

They were using:

Monster Penn offshore reels, on heavy duty offshore rods, with 50-lb Stren Mono, 8oz home-made sputnik sinkers, and dead baitfish, cut baitfish, mullet heads, and equivalent --on monster hooks. Their friends who had been there earlier in the mornin caught 2 ribbonfish using frozen shrimp.


----------

